# Keysend, RECHTE strg taste



## Kriskra (22. Juli 2004)

Hi

Gibt es einen befehl um die Rechts Strg taste zu simulieren? Weil ein freund von mir hat einen Laptop und keine Rechte Strg taste, diese wird aber dringendst benötigt!

Mfg und Vielen Dank
Kriskra


----------



## Shakie (22. Juli 2004)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass zwischen der rechten und der linken STRG-Taste unterschieden werden kann. Ob bzw. wie man in VB speziell die rechte STRG-Taste drückt, weiß ich nicht, aber du könntest was anderes ausprobieren, bis du ein STRG-Simulationsprogramm gefunden hast: bei WindowsXp und ich glaube auch bei Windows 2000 gibt es eine sogenannte "Bildschirmtastatur" (Start-->Programme-->Zubehör-->Eingabehilfen-->Bildschirmtastatur). Damit könntet ihr euer Problem vielleicht provisorisch lösen.


----------



## Kriskra (22. Juli 2004)

Hmm leider ist es ein Fullscreen Programm, also gibt es da probleme...


----------



## JoKne (22. Juli 2004)

also bei mir bekomm ich die bilschirmtastatur immer in den Vordergrund, selbst bei games.


----------



## Kriskra (22. Juli 2004)

Hmm bei dem Programm leider nicht...


----------



## Tails (22. Juli 2004)

Ich hab zwar keine große Ahnung, aber über Google hab ich das gefunden:
http://www.visualbasicworld.de/tutorials/vbdirectinput.html#3
Dort sind ein paar Tastenbefehle aufgelistet, darunter auch Strg rechts.
Aber welcher Unterschied besteht denn zwischen Strg links und rechts?


----------



## Blungo (21. April 2011)

Wenn man keine Rechte Strg-Taste auf dem Laptop hat, kann man diese meist mit Fn-Strg simulierung. Bei meinem Laptop geht das zumindest so und es erscheint mir auch irgendwie logisch.
LG, Blungo


----------



## tombe (21. April 2011)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das Kriska jetzt nicht seit fast 7 Jahren vor dem Computer sitzt und die Taste sucht.


----------



## vfl_freak (21. April 2011)

Moin,



tombe hat gesagt.:


> Na dann hoffen wir mal das Kriska jetzt nicht seit fast 7 Jahren vor dem Computer sitzt und die Taste sucht



**LOL**

Oh Mann, das Bild bekomme ich jetzt über Ostern bestimmt nicht mehr aus dem Kopf 

Schöne Feiertage !
Gruß
Klaus


----------

